# Modifications RAPIDO 7096+ - 2008



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

see all mofifications in dutch --> But you can translate it with google

Anny questions send mee a mail.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B93rGMSstwDUU2QxeE82LTBkNjQ/edit?usp=sharing

Kind Regards,
Wilfried


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi Wilfried
Google says I need permission to access.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

It let me look, nice looking work but the words don't make much sense to me.

Martin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_but the words don't make much sense to me_

Martin, that's what you call a monoglottal stop! :lol: :B-fly:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Very interesting Wilfried, but I can't select text to translate. Any tips?

Kev

ps. Are you retired?

pps, just found your other post with a link that works:

translatable document


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Very interesting Wilfried, but I can't select text to translate. Any tips?
> 
> Kev


Similar problem.

Looks interesting so would love to read it


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

No, that new link still didn't work because although I could highlight the text I couldn't copy it.

I've now downloaded the document and opened it in Acrobat. I can now copy the text and paste it into translate.google


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hellow,
Is it successful with google translate???
Please be patient, i will try to translate everything into English but it will taeke some time to do it.


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

WildThingsKev said:


> Very interesting Wilfried, but I can't select text to translate. Any tips?
> 
> Kev
> 
> ...


Hellow,
just not retired --> 59 year. In Belgium you must have at least 60 year and min 40 yaers of work before you can teake your retirement, I was going to shool up to my 21 year than millitary service (1 year) so 22+40 = 62 year. That 's it.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Wilfried said:


> Hellow,
> Is it successful with google translate???
> Please be patient, i will try to translate everything into English but it will taeke some time to do it.


Sorry Wilfried, I got the error message saying that the document was too large for Google Translate.

I'm looking forward to reading a translation although many of the pictures are self-explanatory.


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,
After 12 h translation, you can now read my presentation in English

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B93rGMSstwDUVnJYSVZ2V21HcGs/edit?usp=sharing

Best regards,
Wilfried


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Wilfried said:


> Hello,
> After 12 h translation, you can now read my presentation in English
> 
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B93rGMSstwDUVnJYSVZ2V21HcGs/edit?usp=sharing
> ...


Well that's added a few things to my "to do" list..... but NOT the seat covers!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Wilfried. Saved your doc in my inspirations-folder.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

It is a lovely read and some great ideas, not suitable for me myself, as no experience of this sort I'd thing


Thank you for putting it all together and sharing it with the group

Carol


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Very impressive presentation. Many thanks


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

It makes me tired and in need of a cool beer just reading it


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,
I added some additional things/modifications and some information for Rapido owners

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B93rGMSstwDUUUZ4aENudncyd2M/edit?usp=sharing

Willem


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgoten to say, it is modif R57, R58 and R60 as well as F8 and F9 and additional information

Best regards
Wilfried


----------



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Helo,
Can everyone open the link??
thanks for the answer
Wilfried


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes it's fine for me


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Wilfried,

Very many thanks for sharing this with us.

Roger


----------

